# How do I convert .dbx files into an easily readable format for an non-IT person?



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

I have about 800MB of .dbx files how to I convert these into an easily reable format for 
an non-IT person?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

What form does the data have?
What program(s) do you normally acccess the data with that a Non IT person can't use?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

DBX files are the data files that Outlook Express uses. What exactly are you trying to accomplish? I'm not sure there is a way to read DBX files other than configuring Outlook Express to read them.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *rodeognome*

DBX files are meant to be read by Outlook Express. If you tamper with the contents of a .dbx file, you could corrupt the file and Outlook Express will not be able to reveal its contents.

A program like DBXpress can extract the messages from a .dbx file and create individual .eml files for you.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Most programs that I know of will merely export from a dbx file to another folder - but the emails are still .eml files. One that I found that does more (but I have never tried it - no guarantees!!!!) is Amber DBX converter - to see more, go here:
http://www.processtext.com/abcdbx.html
As always, when I link to a product for sale, let me reiterate - I have no connection with it, I have never tried it and, frankly, using it probably requires more IT skills than using Outlook Express!!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *rodeognome*
> 
> DBX files are meant to be read by Outlook Express. If you tamper with the contents of a .dbx file, you could corrupt the file and Outlook Express will not be able to reveal its contents.
> 
> A program like DBXpress can extract the messages from a .dbx file and create individual .eml files for you.


I was thinking of DBXpress in my earlier post. But because they are still .eml files (and, as such, only viewable via an email client) you would still need to get some software for conversion - I found a few others that will convert .eml files to text files, etc. But this is all a lot more complex than opening up OE!!: confused:


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Renaming the file extension from .eml to .txt is that simple.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

uh, yep - or just open with something like notepad...duh.... 
Still, wouldn't it just be easier to open it in OE????


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Easier and safer. Unless backups are created, the risk of corrupting the .dbx file is a concern.

Of course, a .dbx file can still become corrupted while in use by Outlook Express, it is _usually_ due to the default folders being used as storage.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

This might be of interest.
Power E-mail Recovery for OE. Download HERE. Freeware.
It loads the default message store when the program starts and all other message stores on search. Other DBX files can be loaded individually.
It has a message and preview pane similar to OE. 
I've been using it for about a month and found it to be very handy for looking through backed-up dbx's. If the dbx wasn't compacted, it shows deleted messages and allows them to be saved as emls.
T.


----------

